# What is the best digital camera on the market?



## GJac10 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have recently taken an interest in photography and I am looking to buy a camera that can take some nice action shots. I would really like to buy a digital camera so that I can easily transfer pictures to my computer. What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots? What cameras do you all recommend?


----------



## cpenning623 (May 6, 2007)

Let me start out by saying I have little experience in photography, I'm just very interested.

These are the two cameras I have, and one is exceptional at taking action shots.

Canon Powershot G9-little slow for action, but the BEST non-SLR digicam you can buy.

Nikon D40X- Great at taking action shots, Here are some action pictures I have taken with it.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

GJac10 said:


> I have recently taken an interest in photography and I am looking to buy a camera that can take some nice action shots. I would really like to buy a digital camera so that I can easily transfer pictures to my computer. What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots? What cameras do you all recommend?


That's sort of like opening up the Rolex vs Omega debate. :-d


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

The BEST camera is the one you want to pick up and use. The worst one is the one that scares and confuses you that you never seem to be able to get good shots from. So go to the camera store , play with them all, and get the one that you find easy to use.

My personal preference is the Canon 40D. Weather Sealed. 6.5 Frames Per Second. New computer brain (Digic III). Solid autofocus. I also shoot with a 5D but that's not as good for action as the 40D.

Here's some shots from the 5D, I've yet to get out on the track with my new 40D yet. 
http://00photo.zenfolio.com/p606579672/


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Canon ixus 860 is great for a point and shoot, does me just fine:-!


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

as a nikon man it kills me to admit this ... the G9 from Canon is a fantastic camera and I plan on getting one for days I dont need my D200 . SLR intro I would have said teh Nikon D70 or the Rebel XT . If you are looking used you can get screaming deals on those 2 ... BUT I woudl stick with a higher end point & shoot


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably a $30,000 Hasselblad, but who but a professional photographer can afford that?

http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/HA1504/


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

bvmjethead said:


> Probably a $30,000 Hasselblad, but who but a professional photographer can afford that?
> 
> http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/HA1504/


Probably anyone who can afford a $30,000 watch. :-d


----------



## GJac10 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks to all who replied. It sounds like the G9 and the D40 are pretty good cameras. I will try them out this weekend. I will re-post when I buy a camera. thanks!


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you mean by "the best". If you are looking for a professional equipment, regardless to the price, the best is the top of the line of two, maybe three brands; just close your eyes and pick one and you'll be content. If you have to balance budget (and taste) vs. quality, portability, compatibility with various optics, accessories, the choice is really difficult.
Actualy, the history of action shots was written by Canon, a reporter would probably pick a Nikon, space shots are the teritory of Hasseblad, medical photography is for Olympus, a tuxedo requires a Leica.... but this doesn't mean that all these are only designated to serve one branch. 
The best action shot camera could be a high end Canon but I personally prefere Nikon and I would never ignore a few more.
I strongly recommend you the best resource (to me) for digital camera information:
http://dpreview.com - descriptions, tests, galleries, prices, news.
If a camera is not there then it doesn't worth to be called a camera (the reverse is not applicable ). 
Finally...one of these from the dpreview list: Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Pentax, maybe Sigma, Sony, Konica-Minolta. (Agfa, Epson, HP are printers, Casio is a watch, JVC and Sanyo are music boxes, Ricoh and Kyocera are nothing etc.)

my 2c....and a question for you: "What is the best wristwatch on the market?":-s


----------



## GJac10 (Dec 30, 2007)

workaholic_ro said:


> What do you mean by "the best". If you are looking for a professional equipment, regardless to the price, the best is the top of the line of two, maybe three brands; just close your eyes and pick one and you'll be content. If you have to balance budget (and taste) vs. quality, portability, compatibility with various optics, accessories, the choice is really difficult.
> Actualy, the history of action shots was written by Canon, a reporter would probably pick a Nikon, space shots are the teritory of Hasseblad, medical photography is for Olympus, a tuxedo requires a Leica.... but this doesn't mean that all these are only designated to serve one branch.
> The best action shot camera could be a high end Canon but I personally prefere Nikon and I would never ignore a few more.
> I strongly recommend you the best resource (to me) for digital camera information:
> ...


Work,

I should have been more specific. I am looking to spend $400-$600. thanks for the website.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

sony cybershot. shoots in hdmi. and is in your budget. but the d40x is a great one for action shots.


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

GJac10 said:


> Work,
> 
> I should have been more specific. I am looking to spend $400-$600. thanks for the website.


Nikon D x0, Canon Digital Rebel y00D, Pentax *ist or K100, Olympus Evolt E-xy0, with proprietary lenses or Sigma (where available). 
A half an hour on ebay (







) and you should find a kit with two lenses around $500-$600.
_Nota bene_: Sigma lenses are usually better than propritary lenses when in the same price range :roll:.
Don't forget: keep another browser opened with dpreview.com


----------



## ...gregm (Sep 1, 2006)

GJac10 said:


> What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots?


Get a DSLR with a fast frame rate. Canon 40D will do 6.5 frames per second. Canon 30D 5 fps. Nikon D300 and D200 are about the same respectively. Point and shoot arent good for action. They take too long to start up, have a little shutter lag and focus slow.


----------



## Brad Trent (Feb 12, 2006)

*GJac10 offered: "...I should have been more specific. I am looking to spend $400-$600..." and "...What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots?"*

I just had to jump in here...For $400-600 you will be hard pressed to get the kind of DSLR some have mentioned, especially a Canon 40D, which is a great camera, but entry-level with very few gizmo's and a couple of cards is gonna easily set you back more than $1500.00

My advice...take a serious look at the Canon G9. Myself and just about every Pro photographer friend of mine have had one since the day it was released and it is amazing! Just today I did a little watch-geek thing with my new IWC Pilot watch and the shots are pretty damned good, if I say so myself...and for the record, *I do own one of those fancy-assed $30K digital backs...*

IWC Photos On Paneristi

The thing about the G9 is that it kinda thinks it's a DSLR...12mp RAW capture (even though I rarely use the RAW feature), very quick shutter response, excellent metering system, FULL MANUAL CONTROLS (!), and an honest-to-God hot shoe so you can use a REAL flash instead of those worthless things that are built in to every point-and-shoot POS...!

OK...I'm gonna go play with my new IWC now...good luck!

BT...Guy In Charge @ Damn Ugly Photography


----------



## john wilson (Feb 9, 2006)

Any and all cameras are good. It's how you master that camera with your eyes and brain. I'll take 100 maybe 200 shots of one subject. I might like just one or two. Sometimes none of them. Think light and shadow, not detail. John Wilson.


----------



## Brad Trent (Feb 12, 2006)

* A bit of sage advice from John Wilson:"...it's how you master that camera with your eyes and brain..."*

This is the same advice I give everyone who asks me what camera to buy. The type camera you use isn't gonna make the photograph...Hell, I've shot travel stories with my old Olympus Stylus point & shoot! And when digital came around, my crappy little 4mp Stylus Digital took amazing shots, but only because I understood the limits of the camera and how to best show off it's strengths. I took this shot by placing an 8x film loupe over the lens of the Stylus...










Again...unless somebody is paying you A LOT of bucks to take a picture, nobody _needs_ this....



















...best to learn to walk before you enter the Boston Marathon!

Me & A Wine-Drinkin' Buddy


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

...gregm said:


> Get a DSLR with a fast frame rate. Canon 40D will do 6.5 frames per second. Canon 30D 5 fps. Nikon D300 and D200 are about the same respectively. Point and shoot arent good for action. They take too long to start up, have a little shutter lag and focus slow.


As a 30D owner, I can definitely recommend the 30D/40D system. Ideally, this should be paired with a fast telephoto lens -- i.e. a lens with focal range anywhere between say 85mm and 300mm (or more...), and preferably with an aperture of 4 (ideally 2.8) if it is a zoom lens and 2.8 or 1.8 if a prime.

I spent some time on a Nikon D200 and found the system to be every bit as good as the 30D -- inferior in some ways, superior in others. However, I'm not as familiar with that camera system.

Both models will get you a high burst speed with very good high ISO performance (5fps, ISO800 usable for large prints) at a fair price point -- you won't get better until you hit the EOS1 with 10fps @ 10mp.


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

GJac10 said:


> Work,
> 
> I should have been more specific. I am looking to spend $400-$600. thanks for the website.


You're in the "advanced point-and-shoot" range...

While you could probably get a decent dSLR body for 600+, the cost of good lenses for that camera will send your budget thru the roof.


----------



## amadama (Jan 3, 2008)

Get any camera. It's up to you to take good pictures not the camera.
I have three digital SLR's (two Canon's and an Olympus) but my favorite camera is the PanasonicLumix FZ5.
Don't become a camera nerd! Just get a camera and take some pictures (and have fun)!
Good luck.
Alex


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Real pros like Brad just amaze me! I shot a lot of medium format and 35mm film in school, then quit for years. I bought a Canon 300D when they first came out and got back into photography. Later I bought a Canon 5D and a couple of L series lenses. Then I added a used 1Ds and a Mark IIN and another L series lens. Did I become a better photographer? Yes, but only because I shot a shed load of pics and really worked at it, not because of all the pro gear. All the high end gear did was maybe make for better large prints.

In the end, I sold it all but the 300D. I'm not a pro. Thought I wanted to be, but then realized that I wasn't even a good amateur. :-d I take a lot better pics with my "old" 300D now, just because I know how to use it. As for watch photography, back when I used to have the lights and all, I think I took my best pics with a 4 mp Nikon Coolpix 4500. It's a hell of a lot easier to handle than a big 'ol SLR and has an awesome macro lens.

That pro gear is great if you're making big prints and you're getting paid to do it, but try lugging a bag full of that stuff around all day. Now I want one of those 10+mp slimline jobbies I can put in my pocket.


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

I think there's a different answer for each of us. For me, it has to be a Canon, simply because I built up a large collection of EF lenses for my film Canons. So at the moment, I am most happy with my 30D. I am not tempted by more pixels, unless they are accompanied by a full-size sensor, and right now that is just too expensive. For a lighter digital, I have the S3 IS superzoom, which I am thinking of trading in on an S5 IS - because of the built-in hot shoe on the latter and no other reason. For me, the G9 is out, because I like to compose through the viewfinder, and the viewfinder in that model gives only about 80% coverage. Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, folks.


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

Reminds me of a letter I saw back in the early 80s... Someone wrote to one of the photography magazines of the time asking about the "specs" on a couple of different lens brands they tested - which one was really better?

The editor replied basically saying "they're close enough that it doesn't really matter" - a resulting image is more up to the photographer than the equipment (up to a point, that is). The editor also made the comment that any shot taken hand-held basically wipes out any advantage "better" equipment might have.

In other words, learn about things like composition and lighting first, worry about the equipment later.


----------



## stevew (Nov 24, 2007)

This was taken with a lowly Canon S3 IS...


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

stevew said:


> This was taken with a lowly Canon S3 IS...


That is a fine photo, proving once again that the best camera is the photographer's eye.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

That's beautiful Steve! Love the perspective.
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Avengeance (Jan 29, 2007)

These were all taken with a Canon S3IS and a cheap ($30) macro lens. Oh... and Im a complete novice with cameras. Im sure with some advice and experience these could be a lot better.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

*The best on the market right now is the*

For nice action shots, the best on the market right now new is the Nikon D3, second best the Nikon D300...

Second hand market - the best... Mix bag but a Nikon D2H or Nikon D2HS, fastest low light AF system, even better then the D300, 8 frames a second (Like the D300 with the battery pack).

What is your budget ... Really depends on how much you are willing to spend to get the best within reason.

Of course for studio work a Hasselblad with a Phase One digital back can't be beat but who wants to spend $35,000 to $55,000 for a camera which takes 2 to 3 frames a minute for action shots...?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

workaholic_ro said:


> ...
> Actualy, the history of action shots was written by Canon, a reporter would probably pick a Nikon, space shots are the teritory of Hasseblad, medical photography is for Olympus, a tuxedo requires a Leica.... but this doesn't mean that all these are only designated to serve one branch.
> ...


I beg to differ, recent history may have been written by Canon, but true history was written by Nikon, most sports shooter went to Canon, once their AF system became faster than Nikon, this is no longer the case.

Most durable cameras, Nikon, both in space and used by the military. In the range finder LEiCA still rules, but a Tuxedo? Nope I have seen bith Nikon and Canon guys wearing Tuxedos and never a pro in the digital age using a LEICA to cover any event of significance. For studio work Hasselblad but not for long, both Canon and Nikon now have full frame pro-bodies and Canon is into the 22 MegaPixel range, Nikon will be there shortly both options are thousands less then a Hasselblad, post processing is the key in regards to photography, always was and always will be.

Medical, both Canon and Nikon offer a great little package with Nikon on top of even "mount" Olympus at the moment.

But in the end, it doesn't matter which camera you get, it is how you use it . b-)


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

oh and remember fast DLSR's love batteries ..


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree here -- at the end of the day, very few on-location event photographers are going to use medium format. Canon previously ruled fast autofocus telephotos (watch the big white lens barrels at sporting events), but Nikon has caught up. Nikon has always been a bit more generous with weather sealing, but Canon is catching up here as well -- 40D is weather sealed.

As for Leica versus the rest? If you are a pro travelling to a shoot and something goes wrong with your equipment, how sure are you that you can walk into the local camera shop and buy/rent the Leica gear compatible with your system? At the end of the day, that is one huge reason why pros use Canon or Nikon -- availability of equipment. Don't have a 200mm f2.8 lens lying around? Chances are the local dealer has one in Nikon and Canon mount.



The Dude said:


> I beg to differ, recent history may have been written by Canon, but true history was written by Nikon, most sports shooter went to Canon, once their AF system became faster than Nikon, this is no longer the case.
> 
> Most durable cameras, Nikon, both in space and used by the military. In the range finder LEiCA still rules, but a Tuxedo? Nope I have seen bith Nikon and Canon guys wearing Tuxedos and never a pro in the digital age using a LEICA to cover any event of significance. For studio work Hasselblad but not for long, both Canon and Nikon now have full frame pro-bodies and Canon is into the 22 MegaPixel range, Nikon will be there shortly both options are thousands less then a Hasselblad, post processing is the key in regards to photography, always was and always will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad Trent (Feb 12, 2006)

Nikon sealed their fate when they refused to change their old lens mount when autofocus was in it's infancy. Canon knew immediately that for an autofocus SLR, it's breech mount system could not work, but despite the fact that meant all of it's previous glass was gonna be worthless, they swallowed the bitter pill and moved forward. The result was they took over the top spot among professionals, period! I was still working for Sports Illustrated when the real change happened, and aside from the guys who had lucrative promotional contracts with Nikon, every action guy at SI switched to Canon and the percentage of in-focus shots went through the damned roof overnight!

Nikon has been behind the 8-Ball since then and only very recently have put out any pro-level bodies that can compete with Canon, but even if their newest cameras are amazing, most think it's too late. The combo of the Canon 1Ds MK III and 1D MK II are one Hell of a one-two punch to ignore.

BT


----------



## superflyguy (Mar 1, 2008)

GJac10 said:


> I have recently taken an interest in photography and I am looking to buy a camera that can take some nice action shots. I would really like to buy a digital camera so that I can easily transfer pictures to my computer. What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots? What cameras do you all recommend?


I got a *OLYMPUS* Mju 790 which is great for action shots. Not gonna be as groovy as a big ole dslr but its waterproof and dropproof. I take mine fishing an it even takes pix under water, fantastic. No danger at all of breaking it and its easy to use with manual override if need be. 
You really should get a low budget cam then snap away. At the end of the day its not the camera but your ability to frame a shot, get perspective all those things you really need to learn. It pays off when you take a great shot all because you took the time to learn the rule of thirds and had timing down to a tee. No camera teaches you that, no matter if its the best!
Post us all how you get on with the new cam!


----------



## cdvma (Jan 27, 2008)

Another vote for the S2 IS or S3 IS. I've had an S2 since it came out and its great. Most of the cameras of its level now are fine and take good photos but with a little experience can shoot great pictures.


----------



## ...gregm (Sep 1, 2006)

GJac10 said:


> I have recently taken an interest in photography and I am looking to buy a camera that can take some nice action shots. I would really like to buy a digital camera so that I can easily transfer pictures to my computer. What is the best digital camera on the market for action shots? What cameras do you all recommend?


Maybe you should've started a less opinionated thread, like: "I'm looking in to diving...what watch would you recommend?" :-d


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

you can get good results with a point and shoot or a nikon d40x without breaking the bank. heres a burst sequence with a cybershot.
































heres some other ones. quick and easy.


----------

